# I don't want to be huge, just decent enough



## leoriver (Apr 15, 2012)

Hello I am 17 years old, male, and very thin and small. Given that, I just want to bulk up a little, just want to take off my shirt and not look like a "breastless girl".

But given my short size, I don't want to look worse by being too muscular.

I only have a pair of adjustable dumbbells, an elliptical machine and one of those ab-building ones. Any suggestions? Would be greatly appreciated 

Edit: Attaching pictures
























I eat a bowl of rice cereal and a bowl of watermelon every morning along with two cups of black tea.

Lots of pasta and carbs which seem not to take any effect on my weight.

No eggs and no dairy, calcium supplement. Beef twice a week, the rest of the week I eat bird & fish meat. No junk food, but plenty of honey and fruits.


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

Yer sign up to a gym and get massive.


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

Post your current diet, and maybe some pics, and we can go from there.


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

as said above, sign up to a gym. but i'm telling you now for many people it starts off as i want to get decent, then decent isnt enough and they want to get big, then they want to get bigger and it just keep going on and on and on.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Be careful,once you get on the protein shakes its far too easy to accidentally get massive.

Do what mrbez said.


----------



## B.Johnson (Mar 12, 2012)

Number 1: You can never be too muscular

Number 2:Nobody gets really muscular by accident

Just move some weights about, eat well and sleep well and you'll look decent mate. Just stay dedicated and don't over-think it too much!


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Join a gym. You can NEVER look too muscly


----------



## 9inchesofheaven (Apr 8, 2011)

B.Johnson said:


> Number 1: You can never be too muscular
> 
> Number 2:Nobody gets really muscular by accident
> 
> Just move some weights about, eat well and sleep well and you'll look decent mate. *Just stay dedicated and don't over-think it too much!*


To add to the very fine point above, CONSISTENCY is key.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Lol most people don't even get massive even if they want it. U got no worries there, will take years to get 'massive' - u don't just take some creatine and do a few bicep curls and boom wake up massive!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

TheBob said:


> Really .... You have just ruined everything fats haha


Lol, it makes me laugh 'don't want to get massive'


----------



## leoriver (Apr 15, 2012)

I know I can't just get massive, what I mean is that I can't deal with ultra trainings and a wide variety of exercises. Just a simple effective routine for me to do when I get back from school or so.


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

you will only be as big as you eat.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

leoriver said:


> I know I can't just get massive, what I mean is that I can't deal with ultra trainings and a wide variety of exercises. Just a simple effective routine for me to do when I get back from school or so.


Simple effective is the way to do it anyway mate


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

leoriver:3045598 said:


> I know I can't just get massive, what I mean is that I can't deal with ultra trainings and a wide variety of exercises. Just a simple effective routine for me to do when I get back from school or so.


Dont follow fads... Compounds are your bread and butter fluff is your garnish and you won't get huge so go crazy


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

First post has been deleted, think op is a tad embarrassed. We didn't mean anything by it op, but to get ANYWHERE takes a fair amount of effort and access to something a bit better than dumbbells and an elliptical. But it's a start and better than nothing


----------



## leoriver (Apr 15, 2012)

No I wonder where it went lol thanks for the suggestions


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

STEROIDS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

youll never be as big as you want, trust me!


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

leoriver said:


> I know I can't just get massive, what I mean is that I can't deal with ultra trainings and a wide variety of exercises. Just a simple effective routine for me to do when I get back from school or so.


How old are you? As already said stick to basics, bench, squat and deads.

But by sounds of it you ain't got rite equipment, no chance u can get to a gym?


----------



## andyparry123 (Jul 22, 2005)

Get yourself a 50kg barbell set from Argos to start with. Squats, deads, bench, press-ups, military press, cleans etc you can do in your bedroom and get in pretty good nick! Look at the diet section on the forum for advice on what best to eat for your size/ goals/ age


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

I hear this so much from youngsters, especially about steroids.. "yeah gonna take some steroids and get bench in 2 weeks"

Without sounding rude bro, even if you ate really, really well, trained 6 days in the gym and took copious amounts of steroids, for the next year solid, you'd still be hard pushed to be massive. Takes years and years of hard training, good diet, more hard training a better diet and steroids. Took 11 years for Arnie to win his first Olympia, 11 YEARS.


----------



## andyparry123 (Jul 22, 2005)

To any young newbie who doesn't have the means to use a gym. There are many routines that you could do, read the forums.

Maybe a good start would be the push/ pull/ legs approach

Workout 1: Push. Press ups/ Bench Press, Military press, Dips

Workout 2: Pull. Deadlifts, Bent over rows, reverse flyes

Workout 3: Legs. Squats, Calf raises, Lunges

Day off inbetween each, get your diet right, drink loads of water, keep your form strict on the exercises and its not a bad start until you get into it in a bit more depth



dinogoesrawr said:


> Was this to me?
> 
> Barbell and dumbell set?
> 
> ...


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

andyparry123 said:


> To any young newbie who doesn't have the means to use a gym. There are many routines that you could do, read the forums.
> 
> Maybe a good start would be the push/ pull/ legs approach
> 
> ...


Pushups should be a staple in anyones training.


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

dinogoesrawr said:


> You have a good body man! I want to get more like yours. Is there a non-gym way? Happy to buy some equipment.
> 
> My diet etc is posted on the other thread on this forum. Please can you help me?
> 
> Can't post pics because I'm a newbie but can email etc if you drop me a PM with your email.


Not really. I've been training for 6 years, more serious the last 3-4.

It takes time and effort, and I am not happy with what I have achieved yet.

Like anything in life, there is no quick fix. You only get out, what you put in.


----------



## andyparry123 (Jul 22, 2005)

"50kg will be enough to look like the model bernado velasco" no idea who this is. Yes you will need dumbells as well. 50kg will be a good starter but if you train correctly then you can just buy extra plates as you get stronger.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Full on man crush in here

Dingo and MrBez is the new ace of spades and empire boy


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

If you wanna be like me, then I'm sorry son but 50kg won't be enough.

You would need 300kg minimum and dat dere cell tech!


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

But on a serious note, pay attention to what the guys here are saying. Read the forums, eat some food, lift some weights and read some more.


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

dinogoesrawr said:


> Umm not EXACTLY like you but somewhat like you. It's hard to describe without being able to post my current pics/aims. :s
> 
> Am I screwed because 300kg isn't even available on amazon. I can't even find 100kg! :s
> 
> ...


1. Eat as much as you can. When your full up eat again in an Hour (as much healthy stuff as you can) +water

2. Lift heavy as you can. You should be shattered after an hour in the gym (aim to add 2.5kg a week to your lifts)

3. Get enough sleep. Rest read watch tv

4. Stay consistent!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Jesus Christ!!! This thread is weird!!!


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

LunaticSamurai said:


> I hear this so much from youngsters, especially about steroids.. "yeah gonna take some steroids and get *bench* in 2 weeks"


We all wanna be bench.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> Lol most people don't even get massive even if they want it. U got no worries there, will take years to get 'massive' - u don't just take some creatine and do a few bicep curls and boom wake up massive!


You obviously not tried dat der cell tech, brah.


----------



## BigAggs (Apr 9, 2011)

I dont want to be decent, I want to be huge!!


----------



## BigAggs (Apr 9, 2011)

:clap:


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Google 5x5 stronglifts and do that

If you don't want to be MASSIVE then you must train your legs


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Sometimes I find that if I mess up my creatine dosage, the morning after I'm so massive none of my clothes fit.

There really is such a fine line between being 13 stone one day, and 19 the next. One extra drop set at the end of a session and who knows how big you'll be when you wake up, it really is that delicate a balance.

Just be careful, kids.


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

I'm sorry mate, I'm only a junior. So I'm not allowed to do that.

But look at my training log on the forum in the journals part.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

dinogoesrawr said:


> MrBez (or someone else senior) - can you please email me here with your email or something? I have some questions. I did read through the forum today but am still quite lost. :S I just need someone to guide me. Thanks!


I know we all take the p1ss mate but you got to except that, the banter on this site is very strong. Especially amongst people that know each other. Sometimes it can be taken the wrong way and keyboard warriors end up showing themselves up and getting banned. We are all here to help you, just as we help each other, you just have to fight for a place amongst the Alpha's here.

Ask any questions and you'll get the right advice, just think about how you word the title. :thumbup1:


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/174190-road-8-a.html


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

dinogoesrawr said:


> MrBez (or someone else senior) - can you please email me here with your email or something? I have some questions. I did read through the forum today but am still quite lost. :S I just need someone to guide me. Thanks!


The only way you're going to learn is to do it by yourself. We can advise but the research needs to be done by u x x


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Do what this guy does.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Fcuk any program... Move some weights... Focus the bulk of your energy on compounds (multi joint exercises) I.e squats, bench, deads, ohp etc etc... Do some fluff it it makes you feel better

That's training sorted

Diet

Eat meat, eat grains, eat greens, drink water

It's not complicated bro


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

If u can't afford a gym membership, u can't afford to eat well enough to grow


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Or £2.50 a week just to make it sound cheaper lol anyone who can't afford £2.50 can't afford to eat like a bodybuilder/weight lifter/general health nut lol


----------



## dannyt (Jan 26, 2011)

OP , only 3 words needed - Milk and Squats . Google is your friend :thumbup1:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

As you seem like a beginner google push pull legs routine. Do that for 6 months and you'll know what's what.

Do some you tube searches of pros training as well


----------



## UKBenC (May 23, 2011)

You look like I did 2 years ago I was 10.5 stone back then and ive just gone over 13 now with hard work and a good diet. Best thing is research the forum see what people do and work out your own routine how you think is best for you, same goes for the diet eat what you like but make sure you hit your daily macros........I havent read through the whole topic but im guessing you've already been told this?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

u maybe think your "thin & tiny" but the fact is mate your fat...on a small frame. stop eating sh1t and sort your diet out, get involved in some cardio/home circuits, once u tighten up i think you'll be much happier with yourself


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> Lol most people don't even get massive even if they want it. U got no worries there, will take years to get 'massive' - u don't just take some creatine and do a few bicep curls and boom wake up massive!


NO???


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

You keep saying you don't want spoonfed but you are asking people to give you a programme and a protein/carbs/fat ratio?Couldn't ask for much more spoonfeeding if you ask me.


----------



## bicurl (May 7, 2009)

My advice since your currently like a rake would be to think 'Massive'


----------



## B.Johnson (Mar 12, 2012)

dinogoesrawr said:


> Umm I do eat healthy. I pasted my diet either on this thread or the other one. I have chocolate like once a month max and dont eat crap... You may not beleove me but it's true.


 That doesn't make a difference mate. I've met fat vegans


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

leoriver said:


> But given my short size, I don't want to look worse by being too muscular.
> 
> I only have a pair of adjustable dumbbells, an elliptical machine and one of those ab-building ones. Any suggestions? Would be greatly appreciated


After looking over your diet, equipment and pictures there is no worry even with copious amounts of drugs that you will ever get massive!


----------



## B.Johnson (Mar 12, 2012)

dinogoesrawr said:


> I'm not denying Im skinny fat or whatever you call it. I'm just saying I do eat healthy stuff.
> 
> Instead of posting 50 posts gunning me down why can't someone just post something helpful?
> 
> Plus I think further posts should be done on my thread rather then here.... We are invading someone else's post. Haha


 I'm pretty sure you haven't been gunned down mate. Most people have enough on thier plate to be bothered about going out of thier to be gunning you down but it seems you have had plenty of advice. Get to the gym 3 times a week, ask the people who work there to help you with the basic workouts, eat meat, veg, grains and sleep some. Get on with that and ask for some more indepth advice in a year or two.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

You're doing yourself no favours mate. No-one is taking the mick.

If you take 2 mins to have a look at the forum, then all the answers are in the stickys. Read them !


----------



## B.Johnson (Mar 12, 2012)

dinogoesrawr said:


> If they can't help / don't want to help than they shouldn't answer.... No point taking the mick.
> 
> I've also answered the gm question and the diet question several times....


 Don't take it all too seriously mate, you'll probably get bored very quickly that way. I don't count every bl00dy calorie, I eat lots of protien filled foods (chicken breast, steak etc), eat plenty of veg (don't think I have to give examples of that), and I generally keep the carbs low but I don't think you should concern yourself doing that. I go to the gym 3 times a week and bust my a$$ and I try to get plenty of sleep. Do the main exercises, Squats, Deadlift, Bench Press (you can find plenty of form videos on you tube) and fit in a variety of pull ups and overhead press (You tube this too) and you'll be on your way. Once again, Stop taking it so serious, get a good base first.


----------



## B.Johnson (Mar 12, 2012)

dinogoesrawr said:


> Okay but until I don't take it seriously I know I won't stick to it that's why I prefer a 'plan' because then I can look at it daily and make sure I stick to it. It's just how I function....
> 
> My other post said im veg, I don't have access to a gym etc hence I needed some extra help...
> 
> I have been through the stickies there's so much info idk what will be useful to me and won't be hence I'm asking,


 Sorry mate, don't read every post in detail, I'd look for a gym near you, there's always cheap independant gyms about that are cheap enough, if not get yourself a pull up bar, a barbell and bench and some dumbbells and you can do most of the basic moves you'll need. In terms of food, you'll need some whey and lots of veggy safe foods like tofu, peanut butter, eggs (if you eat those) etc


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

i was in the same boat as u about 5 years ago .... i just wanted to put on a stone muscle fat it didnt matter either one just a bit bigger ... now i would say my life is bodybuilding


----------

